# formular "steckbrief"



## scinie (7. Jun 2007)

Hi!
Also, ich bin so ziemlich der Neuling im java.. hab sehr wenige erfahrung.. die javas die ich auf meiner hp einbaue, lade ich mir aus diversen seite runter.. ich kann zwar einige änderungen schon selbst machen, aber so ganz kompliziertes wird schwierig 
also, ich mache eine HP für schwangere frauen und hab unter anderem ein menüpunkt, wo sich alle vorstellen in einen steckbrief.. außerdem einen punkt, wo aktuelle Ultraschallbilder usw. sind.. kann ich mit java sowas wie ein formular einfügen, wo die mädels selber ihre bilder hochladen können und ich vorher festlege in welchem format usw das dann auf der seite erstellt wird? oder gar wenn sich eine neu bei mir auf der seite vorstellen möchte, dass in einen formular ausfüllen kann (also den steckbrief) und das abschickt und es auf der hp halt so anzeigt, wie ich es formatiert hab? also ganz sicher gibt es das, nur bestimmt sehr kompliziert.. hab angefangn mich da durchzufuchsen, aber bin noch nich auf was brauchbares gestoßen.. vielleicht ein paar tips an einen noobi-java 
lg scinie


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

redest du wirklich von Java, oder doch eher Javascript.
So ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht.
Wenn du von Java redest, meinst du ein Applet? J2EE?


----------



## scinie (7. Jun 2007)

oh ich denke doch java-script.. bin ich hier falsch??


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2007)

bist du
*verschieb*


----------



## scinie (7. Jun 2007)

oh man peinlich..
'tschuldigung


----------

